# Cool timber frame job



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We have had a pretty nice lineup of houses lately but this one takes the cake. We used aura bath and spa on all the walls and ceilings we did here. We didn't touch any of the timbers, just painted the drywalled surfaces.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Few more


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the look of those homes.. Nice work!


----------

